# My hamster has Pyometra :(



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

My little 21 month old Syrian hamster Peaches was diagnosed with Pyometra this evening 

She had been very wobbly the past day or 2, and struggling to keep her eyes open, but she has been awake and moving around. Breathing faster than normal and felt chilly to touch. The vet has given her an injection and I have to syringe her antibiotics and recovery food, and water, until Tues morning when she has her next vets' appointment. 

She seems to have picked up a little now, she feels warmer - vet said to keep her warm so I have put her in her small hamster carrier with some bedding and tucked her beside my radiator with some clothes wrapped around the carrier! I syringed her some more water first, and she had the strength to squeak at me, so she must be feeling a bit better! I think her breathing has calmed a bit now too, and her eyes were mostly open, but in a little while I am going to syringe her some more recovery food, and water, and then pop her back in the cage inside her wooden house.

The vet has put her name down as a 'possible' for the spay operation, as I said I would want it, however she said she's not yet in a fit state for it, she needs to improve first on the medicine, I really hope she will...


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh gosh how scary for you.Hope she responds to the antibiotics and can have the op to be spayed.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughter has a female hammy. Didn't realise they could get pyo, is it very common? Hope yours gets better soon, bless.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Ooh Christ, the poor little girl  I'm glad shes perked up a little bit, hopefully the antibiotics will help her a lot! I have to say i've never heard of a hamster being spayed before, its intrigued me. I hope she gets better really soon x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> My little 21 month old Syrian hamster Peaches was diagnosed with Pyometra this evening
> 
> She had been very wobbly the past day or 2, and struggling to keep her eyes open, but she has been awake and moving around. Breathing faster than normal and felt chilly to touch. The vet has given her an injection and I have to syringe her antibiotics and recovery food, and water, until Tues morning when she has her next vets' appointment.
> 
> ...


Noushka has a hamster with pymo, and it survived, maybe worth pming her
Good on you for giving her a change
Wishing you well
xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I just went up to see her, and she seems to have enjoyed her time by the radiator! 

She is less wobbly and seems more alert - I gave her another syringe of liquidised food, which she actually pushed away at first! She was trying to climb or jump out of the carrier, which she certainly wasn't earlier! So seems stronger. 
I managed to give most of the contents to her anyway, and she was licking the food off her lips. Then I popped her back into her newly cleaned cage and she went around gathering food as usual! 

So she is certainly feeling better - I just hope she will continue feeling better. I have to give her Baytril twice a day, I have heard the Baytril doesn't work for some hams  but she had a dose earlier at the vets and seems to be already feeling better, so I hope this means it will pick her up! 

She has always seemed a strong and healthy ham and I have always given her healthy treats and food, so she has every chance to come back from this. Do you know if Noushka's hammy had the spay? I have heard it can only be cured this way in the end, the antibiotics won't cure it... is this true?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Thanks everyone, I just went up to see her, and she seems to have enjoyed her time by the radiator!
> 
> She is less wobbly and seems more alert - I gave her another syringe of liquidised food, which she actually pushed away at first! She was trying to climb or jump out of the carrier, which she certainly wasn't earlier! So seems stronger.
> I managed to give most of the contents to her anyway, and she was licking the food off her lips. Then I popped her back into her newly cleaned cage and she went around gathering food as usual!
> ...


Yes noush's hamster was spayed


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I tried to PM Noushka but her inbox is full!  
Such a shame as I would really like to know if there's anything more I should do. This is the message I tried to send, I can only hope she might read it on here as it seems she doesn't take visitor messages 

_"Hi I have heard you had a hamster with pyometra, which survived. My Peaches has just been diagnosed with Pyometra and I would like to know how you treated yours, I am giving her Baytril from the vets and also liquidised food, she had an injection at the vets earlier and certainly seems to be feeling better. She has another appointment Tuesday morning and I've said I would like her spayed if possible, so I just wondered how you cared for yours. Please let me know! Thanks x"_


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> I tried to PM Noushka but her inbox is full!
> Such a shame as I would really like to know if there's anything more I should do. This is the message I tried to send, I can only hope she might read it on here as it seems she doesn't take visitor messages
> 
> _"Hi I have heard you had a hamster with pyometra, which survived. My Peaches has just been diagnosed with Pyometra and I would like to know how you treated yours, I am giving her Baytril from the vets and also liquidised food, she had an injection at the vets earlier and certainly seems to be feeling better. She has another appointment Tuesday morning and I've said I would like her spayed if possible, so I just wondered how you cared for yours. Please let me know! Thanks x"_


He inbox is ALWAYS full, can you leave a message on her wall? either way I will telephone her in the morning (its too late now) and I know she will get back to you xxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well nothing I can add of any help just best wishes x :thumbup:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

DT said:


> He inbox is ALWAYS full, can you leave a message on her wall? either way I will telephone her in the morning (its too late now) and I know she will get back to you xxx


Thanks so much DT xx There was nowhere for me to post on her wall, seems she doesn't take visitor messages, but I am really grateful to you for phoning her in the morning, I hope she can advise me on anything else that might help xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

What a nightmare, hope she continues to improve


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Lopside said:


> What a nightmare, hope she continues to improve


Thanks, I felt awful about pulling her out of her wooden house this morning for her medicine, as she looked so cosy! She had obviously had a good night. She is more feisty than 24hrs ago and tried to resist the meds, gave a small growl type noise when I grabbed her! Got both eyes open now, and is less wobbly, so she's still on the way up at the moment..


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, I have emailed them. I am hopeful for Peaches as she seems to be responding well. I will also ask my vet about Galastop, a newish medicine which seems to cure pyometra in some hams without spaying 

I am also wondering if it really is pyo, though, because the discharge the vet showed me on Peaches' bum was white, and not smelly. I have just read that their normal heat-related discharge is that colour (although I think she may be too old for being on heat now?) Pyometra is described as having a yellow, foul-smelling discharge... I couldn't smell hers at all... unless it was caught in the earlier stages of pyo??


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to send best wishes for you and your hammy. Sounds like you are doing really well so far :thumbsup:

It's not quite the same, but I had a gerbil spayed at the beginning of the year as she had a massive ovarian cyst. It was a big operation and the first few days were rough but she got through it and now you'd never know. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Becs1051 said:


> Hi, just wanted to send best wishes for you and your hammy. Sounds like you are doing really well so far :thumbsup:
> 
> It's not quite the same, but I had a gerbil spayed at the beginning of the year as she had a massive ovarian cyst. It was a big operation and the first few days were rough but she got through it and now you'd never know. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions


Thanks  What age was your gerbil when spayed?

I want to ask about the new treatment Galastop that has good results in actually curing pyo. I hope the vet will let me try that first. She has been eating really well - I put some pellets in her bedroom area last night, and more outside the door, along with 2 x bits of cucumber and 1 bit of strawberry - all gone now! 

I am sure the vet will be able to see she is much perkier (and feistier!) than she was on Friday anyway


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Really glad shes picked up a bit..Good luck at the vets, i'll be very interested to hear their thoughts on galastop.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Maisie was about 18 months when she had her op (I don't know her exact age as she's a rescue). My vet said she's done "quite a few" hamster spays, but only a couple of gerbils so it was nerve wracking for us all. With hindsight it was definitely the right decision but at the time I wasn't so sure!

Hope all goes well at the vets and it sounds like it's worth exploring non-surgical alternatives if there are any.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Becs1051 said:


> Maisie was about 18 months when she had her op (I don't know her exact age as she's a rescue). My vet said she's done "quite a few" hamster spays, but only a couple of gerbils so it was nerve wracking for us all. With hindsight it was definitely the right decision but at the time I wasn't so sure!
> 
> Hope all goes well at the vets and it sounds like it's worth exploring non-surgical alternatives if there are any.


Thanks  everything went well! The vet was very pleased with her as she was so much brighter and when she squeezed her tummy, no pus came out (only poo! Proves she's eating!) 

The vet said there was still a tiny bit of pus in there and of course it could flare up again, but they said to keep her on the Baytril for now until the little bottle is finished. I asked about Galastop, they were reluctant to use it for a hamster, but said we could try that if she flares up again after finishing the Baytril. So Peaches is now back in her bed with lots of treats and food  x


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Thanks  everything went well! The vet was very pleased with her as she was so much brighter and when she squeezed her tummy, no pus came out (only poo! Proves she's eating!)


Heehee that made me giggle! So glad it all went well


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone here used the Galastop and if so, what is the dosage for a hamster?

She weighs 106g... 

The vet wasn't sure about using it but I would like to try it if she needs it , as I have been reading some good success stories


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> Has anyone here used the Galastop and if so, what is the dosage for a hamster?
> 
> She weighs 106g...
> 
> The vet wasn't sure about using it but I would like to try it if she needs it , as I have been reading some good success stories


Might be worth joining the madabout forum to ask over there

Hope shes still doing okay.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Might be worth joining the madabout forum to ask over there
> 
> Hope shes still doing okay.


Hi Noushka  Yes she's still doing well thanks! She enjoyed some baby food from a teaspoon last night and let me syringe her Baytril and another syringe with probiotics to help keep up her immune system. She spends most of her time in her wooden hut but seems cosy and comes out to gather food. She has almost demolished a cheese block treat which I got her on Monday (her fave treats!) 

I asked on Hamster Central and was given an idea of the dosage of Galastop if the pyo flares up again, it's a very diluted dosage. My vet was a bit reluctant to try it as it's normally used for dogs!! But I would be hoping to try it if the discharge returns, which so far it hasn't seemed to.  I don't know how long Baytril is likely to work for, but she seems to be having more success from it than some hams do


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, after spending 9 days on Baytril for suspected pyometra - I thought I was going to lose Peaches soon as she seemed so sleepy and inactive all the time, although she was still eating and gathering food.

This morning however - after just coming off the Baytril - she has been going around her cage looking quite lively and gathering up her bedding, to take back inside her little house  She actually pulled quite a long bit of bedding off the floor which was stuck under something, and I could see how much strength she had in order to do that!  I'm amazed! Her walking had seemed a bit wobbly, but not today! 

Maybe the Baytril was making her a bit lethargic coz she's doing well now! I just hope she will continue to feel better when I get her out tonight and see how she is.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I came home and Peaches was sleeping outside of her wooden house again, like she was when I first realised she was ill 

I offered her 2 small pieces of a peach, which she seemed to enjoy, but I realised she felt cold, so I lifted her out and into her carrier case, where I tucked her up on my bed near to the radiator. I stroked her, kissed her and syringed her water with probiotic in, some recovery food (powder the vet gave me when I first took her), and a dose of Baytril. Then I gave her one of her favourite treats (a cheese block biscuit) which she enjoyed nibbling. 

When I put her back into her cage, she was warmer and a bit brighter than she had been and actually gathered up some food before heading off to her wooden house. But I noticed, she had no sign of pus on her bottom (which she had when I took her to the vet). It seemed the Baytril stopped the pus quite quickly! Which should be a good thing, but her tummy felt rounded (I don't know if this is normal as she never usually lets me touch her belly). So I just wondered if an open pyometra can ever turn into a closed pyometra? I have read it can't, but what do you think? :confused1:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I suppose its possible her entrance has got blocked and the infection is building up inside her...I know when Daisy had pyo she would go downhill then seem to pick up a bit..just hoping your little Peaches turns the corner x....its a bloody awful condition, I really feel for you.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I dread this happening to my hamster. Hope she's ok for you.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Think I'd be taking her back to the vets to get a checkup


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Or depending how old she is have her spayed as this is the only way to cure pyo


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She is coming up to 22 months so quite an elderly girl. The vet said to bring her back if she had more discharge, but she doesn't have any, it seems to have cleared up, so I can't tell if she still has the infection or whether it has just left her weaker than before.  I don't think the entrance can have blocked up due to swelling, because it stopped soon after I put her on Baytril, which would have prevented any swelling surely? I will see how she is tonight as she seems to be a bit up and down, she was still hanging in there this morning so I hope she is ok.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

My beautiful Peaches passed over to Rainbow Bridge last night :frown:

I checked on her about 11pm and she was in her little wooden house, still breathing but falling into unconsciousness. I stroked her gently and tried to syringe a drop of Baytril, but she couldn't really respond. I put the wooden house back over her, she looked so peaceful, just drifting into a deep sleep, and when I checked on her at 6.30am, she had peacefully passed  

I stroked her beautiful, golden satin fur and it was as soft and silky as ever. Then I laid her to rest in the riverbank opposite our house, telling her she could run freely in the fields like hamsters in the wild. She was 22 months old, a good natural age for a female Syrian hamster. She is free now, no health problems and no cage to confine her. RIP my beautiful Peaches  xxxxxx


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

RIP, and what a beautiful place to let her rest. Sorry for your loss, but at least you can take comfort in the fact that she passed peacefully xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I will miss her so much tonight when I go to bed :crying:

It was always fun and somehow comforting listening to her little noises as I drifted off to sleep! I would hear her drinking, crunching and munching, shuffling around, or when younger running on her wheel..... it was lovely to have her by my side at night.

Sometimes I would hear an unidentifiable rustling or chewing, and I would have no idea what she was up to - I would have to put the light on and have a look  

She had a wooden climbing frame which she loved to sit on the top of, and she loved to chew rope and shred it to bits! 

Love you, Peaches xxxxxx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

RIP little one,enjoy digging and playing at Rainbow Bridge.


----------

